# Parts for TX1500F- G174 Iseki/Bolens



## harrisorganic (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Guys, great site you have here.

Parts for TX1500F- G174 Iseki/Bolens - 2 cylinder.

I am sourcing parts for my TX1500F.. I had the local radiator repairer put a new core in the radiator. I have looked every where without going to the local ISEKI dealer for radiator hoses.

Many years ago I replaced the water pump with a Datsun 120Y, everything the same except the fan hub.

Has any one seen this model as it does not look like any other I have seen. I have a manual of the engine, but the radiator top hose is different as there is an aluminium block on the front of the engine holding the thermostat.
Any questions or help would be gratefully accepted.

Duncan


----------



## harrisorganic (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi you guys, there was no response from any one. What does that mean?


----------

